# Gold-Mafia



## Marcon (14. März 2010)

Link: http://www.meinemafia.de/GOld-Mafia/

In diesem Mafia-Browsergame trittst du in die Fußstapfen eines Kriminellen.
Nur durch Kraft, Ansehen, Rang und Respekt kannst du in dieser Welt überleben. 
Agiere klug und werde der mächtigste Mafiosi.

Am Anfang ist alles gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wenn du keine Erfahrung mit ähnlichen Spielen hast, wirst du ein wenig Eingewöhnungszeit benötigen. 
Aber durch Probieren und Spielen wirst du bestimmt schnell Erfolge verzeichnen. 
Stehle Autos, begehe organisierte Verbrechen, spiele im Casino: nach Probieren einiger Aktivitäten wirst du schnell begreifen, wie das Spiel funktioniert.


----------

